# Update on little Vanessa!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally I can share those wonderful and positive news with you!

On Thursday my parents made the decision to keep Vanessa! She stayed there during the last week because her ear mites and additional ear infection! 

First they hesitated because after the death of their Cairn Terrier three years ago they decided not to have a dog again.

But Vanessa wrapped them with her incredible love and so they couldn't resist. 
We all are over the moon but also have to work on her ear infection and other small healthwise problems.

Yesterday I took her to our vet again to recheck her ears. The right one is perfect but in the left one are still the mites, way too deep to remove them. Our vet will put her in anaesthesia to rinse it completely next Tuesday.
We also decided to do a dental cleaning in the same moment as her teeth are in bad condition, too!

Anyway, she's doing fine and enjoys her new life only being a dog! My mom loves to make small walks with her! Every morning they both walk to the bakery to get fresh rolls and we participate, too because she brings them here and hangs it on our entrance door! :thumbsup:

We all are very happy with her and her progress up to now!

Here are the newest photos of her:








Outside in my parents yard. She takes lots of naps and I can't stop looking at her! 









In our kitchen watching me preparing dinner! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:Oh, Alexandra. I think that just might be the best news of all. Since we weren't sure if you were ready for another Maltese this is kind of like the grandparent thing with grandchildren but in reverse... nice to have them over but they go home at the end of the night. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You'll get to see Vanessa as much as you want but right now Ullana will be your one and only 
And I can't even imagine how wonderful this is for your parents. I'm sure it's giving them a new lift in life to have this little girl in their lives. I love that she goes to the bakery. :wub: They don't allow that here 
I do hope her ears get better - can you imagine? This was a dog who was owned and bred not one stuck in a shelter. :w00t::w00t: It makes me so mad that they just made money off this sweet soul and didn't even take care of her. :exploding: Glad she'll be getting a dental too. Will help her feel better I'm sure. I hope she doesn't have many pulled. 
I really think this was meant to be that you all now have Vanessa in your lives. What a joy and Ullana will have a playmate she can grow up with. Congratulations to you all. :good post - perfect Oh, and she looks adorable. So much like Ullana.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's so pretty and looks so much like Ullana, doesn't she?! Well, they are related.:HistericalSmiley:I'm so glad you are keeping her in your family. It was meant to be.:wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a great solution! Best of both worlds for all involved!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wonderful news!! I was hoping you'd keep her but this is just as good. It's wonderful that Ullana will have a playmate and Vanessa has a new, loving home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What great news Alexa! I am so happy for ALL of you & for us---we get to be involved in her story too! She is precious--much like Ullana, except she has a bit of tear stain which Ullana doesn't but w/a dental & clean ears she will soon be good as new. Speaking of ears---our cat (who was formerly a street cat) had that problem & we had to anesthetize her & clean her ears well. The vet said it is the "worst case she has seen in her many yrs. of practice" but she was as good as new after she healed & it has never come back. Stronghold has something to prevent mites once she is healed.
So glad she is in the family and look forward to meeting her one of these days!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Funny how getting Ullana lead to saving Vanessa..all of life is conected somehow isn't it.

Same way our getting Emily and Sasha,lead to saving Bitsy (their mommy) and Rylee (Bitsy's stud after their father was killed by a truck).

Now you get to see her and know she's safe and it obviously brightened up your parents life too,to have another fluff after loosing theirs..


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great solution, Alexandra! She's beautiful. I hope she makes your parents very happy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili:*PERFECT!!!*:chili::chili:


It's a win-win-win situation all the way around!!! :aktion033:

Vanessa gets a wonderful loving home of her own!

Your parents get a wonderful little dog to love and take care of!

You get to see her whenever you want!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wonderful news -- just wonderful!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY!!! Another happy ending!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Alexa you have no idea how happy this ending is making me! I had all along been hoping your parents would keep her. She's been passed around so much that it would be nice if your parents home was her last one. Oh I know she knows you and your husband, but I think this is just perfect. Now both she and Ullana can be the center of their human's world and have a playmate. Yippee!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a sucker for happy endings! So glad this came out the way it did. You're a wonderful person, Alexandra, to have made it your business to make sure Vanessa was taken care of.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alexandra!!!!! I'm SOOOOO happy to read this update! I know how worried you were with how Vanessa and Ullana would get along. Knowing that your parents will keep her and she gets to stay in your family is such a great outcome!!!! And now we all get to stay updated with precious Vanessa's life!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How wonderful :aktion033::aktion033: sounds like the ideal situation for all involved. I am so pleased. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your parents are so blessed precious Vanesse will bring them so much joy, I had to take a double look at the pictures, she looks so much like Ullana.
i will never understand people who don't care for their dogs:angry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexandra, I am so happy for all of you! 

Honestly, I somehow felt that might be the best solution for all of you. Vanessa is such a wonderful gift for your parents. Vanessa will bring them much joy ... and, visa versa. And, you still get to spend time with Vanessa, too.

I LOVE how your Mom and Vanessa take the walk to the bakery to get fresh rolls for everyone! What a wonderful and fun way for your Mom and Vanessa to bond, too.

I LOVE the pictures of Vanessa ... she looks so happy and content. Bless you, Alexandra, for bringing her to where she is today. You are her Angel ... you have given Vanessa the opportunity to live a happy and healthier life now.

Again, I am so happy for all of you! 

Please give both Ullana and Vanessa hugs and kisses from me. And, love, hugs, and kisses for you, too, Alexandra. :wub::smootch::heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO wonderful news  happy for all. Vanessa is a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think this solution is the best for everyone! Uli gets to remain the ONLY dog in the home but gets frequent visits from family and you get a chance to watch Vanessa continue to heal and your parents get a new little one to love!!! I can't wait for the post that tells us she is 100% all better


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your lovely and thoughtful comments! 

Yes, I'm very happy and relieved that Nessy can stay at my parents home. 

Unfortunately I have to admit that her left ear is still not healthy yet. Our vet rinsed it to remove the mites completely. After we had to wait ten days to see how it recovers.

Last Friday my parents went to the vet again for the check-up. But he wasn't very happy about the result. The infection is still acutely and needs another treatment. 
Now she gets an antibiotic medication (tablets) and new eardrops. 

We need your prayers again, please! 

Hope the new medication will help to heal her infected ear from inside! It must be so painful for her! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't been on much so I'm just now getting around to the wonderful news that your parents are keeping her. Thats great!
I'm sorry that her infection is still there but with more treatments I'm sure your vet will get her feeling better soon. 
So So happy for everyone!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alexa said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely and thoughtful comments!
> 
> Yes, I'm very happy and relieved that Nessy can stay at my parents home.
> 
> ...


Try essential oils. Pure essential oils. 1 drop tea tree, 1 drop lavender, 1 drop chamomille diluted in 1 teaspoon warm olive oil. 1 teaspoon = 5 ml
Use a dropper to put the oil in the ear, clean out with a cotton ball. The oils drown the mites.

Heat up ½ cup of cooking oil, add 2 chopped garlic cloves. When the water evaporates from the garlic cloves remove them. Let the oil cool down and add the essential oils. Half a cup = 125 ml

Since you have to do this every day you probably will use the 125 ml.

Sometimes natural remedies work better than chemical ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We adopted a street cat who had the "worst case of ear mites our vet had ever seen." She had to be anesthetized and treated. The vet thought she might lose hearing but she didn't. She was also on antibiotics for a while afterward but it healed beautifully & she has never had it again. I do give her stronghold now and again instead of Frontline---as it kills ear mites.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Try essential oils. Pure essential oils. 1 drop tea tree, 1 drop lavender, 1 drop chamomille diluted in 1 teaspoon warm olive oil. 1 teaspoon = 5 ml
> Use a dropper to put the oil in the ear, clean out with a cotton ball. The oils drown the mites.
> 
> Heat up ½ cup of cooking oil, add 2 chopped garlic cloves. When the water evaporates from the garlic cloves remove them. Let the oil cool down and add the essential oils. Half a cup = 125 ml
> ...


Janine, I thank you so much for your kind information. I also tend to natural remedies if possible! 

After her antibiotic treatment we will try this for sure! Many thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

popping up to wish for her infection to go away :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

she's a sweetie! Glad she is doing better!


----------

